# Anyone know what the hell these are??



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Bedini "The Force"???
My boss and I were cleaning and going through all the random boxes of crap in our shop and we found these. Neither of us has a clue what these do.

Anybody??


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Clearly those are the easiest way to use "The Force" in your next audio endeavor, Silly Jedi.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Paperweights?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

You could start here, maybe?

http://www.bedini.com/


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah, did that. didn't help. My boss shot off an email to them....waiting for a reply. 

Just thought maybe one of you guys had seen these things before.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Some kind of passive bass enhancer or other EQ device? just guessing, I don't know what else would have speaker level ins and outs and no other controls or anything.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone look in their sale section.



















What an amplifier

Quote

This amplifier was designed for high current applications with a massive reserve of power when needed. It uses seventeen power transistors per channel and delivers seamless transparent sound at any volume level. It has four power transformers in a split power supply and uses 96,000 uf of capacitance filtering.

Might be something interesting in those little boxes.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

seagrasser said:


> Might be something interesting in those little boxes.


http://www.bedini.com/quadribeam.htm

Most likely snake oil.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Clearly DONOT open those. Guessing by the logo in the right hand corner you might let the fairy pixie dust out.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

connect some speakers to em and listen to em?


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

If I had to guess, I would say bass blockers.


----------

